# TORONTO 2019 Knife and stone Meet up.



## LucasFur (May 4, 2018)

Alright Ladies and gents. 

I think the 2018 meet up went well. But I Think we can do better. Time to kick the pants off these other (amateur hour) meetups. 
Last year we had:
3 cutting board stations, with bags of carrots/potatoes/cabbage. 
2 sharpening stations, with enough stones to build a little fire pit. -in 2019 its time to build a church. 

Pm me, and Ill start a Facebook Group/ Event. 

Looking to Plan it for Saturday January 19th 2019. 

(Just enough time for all the Christmas purchases to come in) 

If your in Toronto, and have a collection to share, please let me know. Also some pretty nice stuff was exchanged last year.

Obligatory photos:


----------



## Xenif (May 4, 2018)

I just joined this world, hoping to participate in this! Hopefully will have enough stuff by then!


----------



## esoo (May 4, 2018)

Pretty cool. I can't plan that far into the future, but wouldn't mind keeping tabs on the potential of going...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 4, 2018)

I'm not in gta but I will make a note of the date not a fan of mid-January but if I can make it it'd be nice to see everyone.

PS - where's the video of Jeremy sharpening lol


----------



## inzite (May 4, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I'm not in gta but I will make a note of the date not a fan of mid-January but if I can make it it'd be nice to see everyone.
> 
> PS - where's the video of Jeremy sharpening lol



u mean j sakai kev brooksie?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 4, 2018)

inzite said:


> u mean j sakai kev brooksie?



This guy 
https://instagram.com/p/BeMk0qLl2MT/


----------



## Jville (May 5, 2018)

This sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## FunkyLuxury (May 5, 2018)

Count me in


----------



## Christian1 (May 5, 2018)

great looking stuff there! If I am around might drop by


----------

